# Cool looking toad



## mtdavis254817 (May 31, 2015)

Love the red color of this toad. Most of the ones around here are dark brown, or light tan.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (May 31, 2015)

Love the things we come across in Mississippi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (May 31, 2015)

mtdavis254817 said:


> Love the things we come across in Mississippi


what species is that?


----------



## Moozillion (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful animals!
Approximately where in Mississippi are you? (I'm in Covington, LA- just across the Lake from New Orleans).


----------



## mtdavis254817 (May 31, 2015)

Looks like a male red bellied slider to me. We are located in north Mississippi, around tupelo. .


----------



## bouaboua (May 31, 2015)

Oh my, Oh My! ! ! !

Not my cup of tea.......Sorry! !!


----------



## Loohan (May 31, 2015)

Toads are some of my closest friends.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 1, 2015)

Adorable tort, it really is. GOD bless.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 1, 2015)

mtdavis254817 said:


> Looks like a male red bellied slider to me. We are located in north Mississippi, around tupelo. .


I don't know! He looks too red on the bottom, and the nose looks funny 
Gorgeous finds! 
What a pretty toad, I only ever see black-dark brown around here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 1, 2015)

Food for a Florida toad?
The photo doesn't do him any justice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 1, 2015)

This guy took me weeks to catch. All I kept finding was his poo and half eaten earth worms..


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jun 1, 2015)

I brought traffic to a Gault getting him out of the road. I want to get a sticker that says" I slam on brakes for turtles"


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jun 1, 2015)

Halt


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 1, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This guy took me weeks to catch. All I kept finding was his poo and half eaten earth worms..


How cool! Does he actually stay in there? I thought they were good little climbers.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jun 1, 2015)

That is an awsome looking toad zeropilot, how big is he


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 1, 2015)

He was the size of my fist ... and my hands are rather large.
I had to boot him out because I got tired of him pooping in my clean wading pool.
Actually those BUFO toads get very large. 
I have no idea how he got in and out of that pen because it's pretty well secure.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jun 8, 2015)

Got this scared guy off a bridge this morning. ... notice the uneven growth on her plastron


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jun 9, 2015)

Heavy rains brought out this small bullfrog.


----------

